# Smoking Pepperoni Sticks



## winniez (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi

New at this!  Got an Electric Smoker for Christmas and have tasted smoked pepperoni!

Excellent<

How do I smoke pepperoni
What temp do I use and what kind of wood chips are used and how long is it in the smoker?

I am not making my own pepperoni!  I will buy it at the store.

Thank you

Winniez


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Winniez,

Try this.  I hope it helps.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129369/looking-for-a-pepperoni-recipe

Good luck and get smokin'

Bill


----------



## themule69 (Jan 27, 2013)

welcome to the group.

 i bet you will be making your own in no time.

happy smoken.

david


----------

